# Kissing...but with a weird twist....



## vcard (Nov 30, 2012)

So I love my significant other, everything about her...but there is one thing that is somewhat strange to me.

So one day, we were sitting next to each other...she peeled a banana, and took a bite, but kept it at her teeth (so no chewing or anything, more like holding it), and her lips were still open a bit (trying to describe it as best as I can)...she then gave me the piece via a kiss. This is not that strange...I think I have seen this in movies, but with strawberries.

So now here is the part that is weird to me. She has mentioned that she wanted to kiss me again AFTER I have started to eat it, and then TAKE IT BACK.........uh...someone tell me I am not the only one dealing with this? 

Everytime I tell her that I don't really like it (I respect her a lot...and don't really feel it is "right" for her), she gets sad. She says she wants to be as close as she can to me. 

I mean, I know some people kiss after oral...but everyone has different thoughts on these types of things. Anybody?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Different strokes for different folks. Not my preferred way to eat a banana but not something that extraordinary. 
I'm sure you'll get a lot of "yuck, how disgusting" replies.
Your challenge, my friend, if this is what gets her ignited in the romance room, is deciding how best to satisfy her somewhat interesting desire without killing the sexual desire in yourself.
Intimacy, as in so many other aspects of a relationship, often needs to satisfy both parties with compromise that works for both whether that means you go along with her bana eating thing once in awhile and she goes along with whatever thing you love to do in the bedroom once in awhile, or you find some substitute to satisfy her kissing-eating preference with something you find agreeable. 
I have no idea what that would be since this is beyond the realm of my experience or remotest desire, I've never given it much thought. Maybe exchanging chewing gum? Beats me. Maybe banana flavored ice cream and it gracefully melts and is swallowed after a couple passes? 
Your wife isn't weird and neither are you. Good luck.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't know... sounds kind of icky, and maybe immature.... but I guess no worse than swapping bubble gum? 

Bottom line... if it's icky to you, so be it. Everything is not hot to everyone. Period.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Go for it. Yea it's icky, but if it turns her on, you will reap the benefits.


----------



## ginger-snap (Apr 10, 2013)

> Not my preferred way to eat a banana


:lol:


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I wouldn't care for it - but its probably no grosser than a lot of other things that happen with sex and making out. I really don't like bananas, either. That is likely coloring my opinion.

I keep thinking of Alecia Silverstone and how she chews up food for her child who then eats it right out of her mouth.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Something about the texture of bananas just doesn't appeal to me in a secondhand way. Thank The Universe Mr H hasn't tried to share his bananas with me.

Chocolate yes, happy to give and then take back, rum yes.

Bananas, no.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I would rather do this than rimming:-O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DaytoDay (Jun 23, 2013)

> I can barely handle eating or drinking from a utensil used by someone else. Passing me a chunk of food from their mouth would ensure that they got it back- immediately, and with interest.


:rofl:


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Thound said:


> I would rather do this than rimming:-O
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## vcard (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry, I should clarify - bananas was an example that occurred. It's for any food item.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Even if I have an initial squeamish response to this, I can intellectualize it away.

If I'm willing to put my tongue in there _sans banana_, and if I am willing to both put my tongue other places and expect the same, and if this gets my spouses motor running, then I'll buy shares in a banana plantation. 

Some folks are into bloodplay, golden showers, and worse. If this is as bad as it gets for you, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Thound said:


> Go for it. Yea it's icky, but if it turns her on, you will reap the benefits.


:iagree:


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

vcard said:


> (I respect her a lot...and don't really feel it is "right" for her)


She's an adult, right? If you truly respect her, you would let her make that decision for herself. 

If you find it too distasteful for yourself, that's valid enough. Just don't try to get off the hook by claining you're looking out for her by refusing to do what she requests.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

The very thought makes me heave.

I don't know why, because I am perfectly happy to give a blow job and swallow, engage in French kissing etc etc. But I've always had a thing about the texture of food, and if it is too "gungy" when it is not meant to be, it makes me feel sick.

So I agree with Cletus that intellectually such an activity would be fine, but viscerally I have a nauseous reaction and simply could not do it.

If the OP does not have such a visceral reaction to it then I see no reason to object.


----------

